# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Alternatieve geneeswijze en spiritualiteit >  Zoutlamp

## Miet753

Heeft er al eens iemand een zoutlamp gebruikt en zo ja, helpt dit inderdaad tegen allergieën, astma en ADHD?

----------


## Agnes574

Volgens mij is dit nooit wetenschappelijk bewezen.. maar als het niet te duur is , is het proberen het zeker waard  :Wink:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Ik weet niet wat een "Zoutlamp" is?  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Agnes574

Google eens Elisa  :Wink: 
Xx Ag

----------


## Elisabeth9

Agnes: Goh wat grappig, ik google NOOIT  :Stick Out Tongue:  ehhh pak mijn woordenboekje wel, ik ben nog van de oude stempel....ha,ha,...prettig weekend Liefssss Elisa x

----------


## Agnes574

Kijk eens op www.anthermis.nl, daar vind je wat een zoutlamp is ,wat het zou doen en veel nuttige info!
Mocht helaas door copywright niets kopieëren en hier neerzetten  :Frown: 
Nog een link; www.zoutlamp.com  :Wink: 

Xx Ag

----------


## xsnienke

Ik heb zelf een zoutlamp staan. Ik moet deze nog aan doen en zal zeker het eventuele effect delen. Het zou een positief effect hebben op hooggevoeligheid wat weer een mede oorzaak van "ADHD" is. Mijn ervaring met "ADHD" clienten is dat veelal de aarding niet goed of weg is. Of die zoutlamp daarvoor helpt moet ik dus nog ervaren. Ik houd je op de hoogte.

----------


## Flogiston

Ik heb even de eerste alinea gelezen van de uitleg over zoutlampen, maar wat daar wordt beweerd is in strijd met de natuur- en scheikunde van de middelbare school. Het verhaal klinkt ingewikkeld, en dat zal vast hun bedoeling zijn. Inhoudelijk is het helaas de grootste onzin.

Toch kan een zoutlamp natuurlijk mooi en sfeervol zijn. Zolang je het verhaal over "ionen omzetten" vergeet, is er niets aan de hand.

----------


## Elisabeth9

Flogiston...bedankt....mijn hoofd staat er niet na om nu alles te lezen, maar ik heb een zoutlamp in huis...gekregen als cadeautje, maar dat is geen kostbare Himalaya hoor....maar het staat leuk en knus zoals men al zegt...ik heb er plezier van....ik denk dat wij tegenwoordig worden omgeven dor allerlei stralen zoals een Dect telefoon, de Mobielen, de Tv's het kan niet groot genoeg zijn etc.... :Stick Out Tongue:  ook daar kun je door getroffen worden....maar lieve Agnes je bericht is alweer van 2011, waar blijft de tijd....Dank dat je altijd antwoord gaf dat was heel fijn..... :Embarrassment: 

Prettige zondag.....

----------


## Flogiston

Een zoutlamp is inderdaad mooi en sfeervol. Ook als hij uitstaat is hij al mooi (vind ik althans), en als hij aanstaat is hij nog mooier en geeft hij een fijne sfeer.

De "stralen" die je noemt zijn er wel, maar ze hebben gelukkig geen enkele invloed op het lichaam. Tenzij je er bang van bent natuurlijk, maar dan zijn het niet de stralen die slecht zijn, maar is het jouw eigen angst die een slechte invloed heeft.

Een zoutlamp doet niets met die "stralen". Of de natuurkunde moet helemaal fout zitten... Maar als dat zo zou zijn, dan kun je heel eenvoudig een paar grote prijzen winnen door een eenvoudige stralingsmeter te huren en daarmee te laten zien dat die zoutlamp toch een invloed heeft. Je zou direct wereldwijd voor groot nieuws zorgen...

----------


## Elisabeth9

Flogiston:

EEn zoutlamp is mooi, je hebt dure en goedkopere maar het gaat mij om de sfeer....niet meer en niet minder...

Straling niet schadelijk? ach daar denken we verschillend over, maar dat mag!!!  :Wink:  fijne dag verder....

----------


## Flogiston

Als het alleen om de sfeer gaat: uitstekend. Die dingen zijn inderdaad erg mooi.



Over straling verschillen de meningen. Maar wat wil je daarmee zeggen? Of de aarde bolvormig of plat is, ook daarover verschillen de meningen.

Maar betekent dat nu dat al die meningen even waardevol zijn? Of betekent het dat we maar beter kunnen uitgaan van de allerbeste kennis die we op dit moment hebben?

Ik kies voor het laatste. Dat betekent dat de aarde ongeveer een bol is en niet plat, en dat betekent dat deze "straling" ongevaarlijk is.

Flogiston

----------


## Elisabeth9

Ha die Flogiston....

Er zijn al genoeg meningen over van alles en nog wat en dat is goed, en interessant, in grote lijnen ben ik het met je eens....met straling bedoel ik de algemene dingen zoals straling van een mobiel, straling van electriciteitskabels en noem maar op, wellicht praten we over verschillende zaken en heb ik het misschien niet helemaal goed begrepen!  :Embarrassment:  kan he?....de aarde is mooi en als mensen er goed voor zorgen dan blijft het lang bestaan! fijne dag verder....Groeten....

----------


## Flogiston

Eerlijk gezegd begrijp ik niet wat je nu wilt zeggen.

Met het verhaal over straling bedoel ik dat er weliswaar verschillende meningen zijn, maar dat de ene mening is gebaseerd op de feiten (voor zover bekend), en de andere op een vooroordeel. Net zoals er verschillende meningen zijn over de vorm van de aarde: rond of plat. De ene mening (rond) is gebaseerd op de bekende feiten, de andere mening (plat) is gebaseerd op een vooroordeel. Of op een persoonlijke wens, zo je wilt.

Straling van mobieltjes, van zendmasten, van radiostations, van GPS-satellieten, van elektriciteitskabels enzovoort is totaal onschadelijk voor de mens. Radioactieve straling daarentegen is (meestal) uitermate gevaarlijk. Die twee moeten we niet door elkaar halen!

Een zoutlamp heeft geen enkele invloed op de gevaarlijke radioactieve straling (helaas), en ook geen enkele invloed op de onschadelijke straling van mobieltjes en elektrische apparatuur (maar dat maakt dus niet uit).

Groetjes,

Flo

----------


## Elisabeth9

Ha die Flogiston...dank voor je antwoord maar we blijven anders denken en dat laat ik zo....

Het enige waar ik het mee eens ben is de Radioactieve straling (gevaarlijk) en dat de zoutlamp "geen" invloed heeft op schadelijke uitstraling en de rest laat ik in het midden want dit is geen wedstrijd! Ik groet jou...tot horens.... :Big Grin:

----------


## Flogiston

Volgens mij praten we langs elkaar heen. Waar haal je nu opeens die wedstrijd vandaan, bijvoorbeeld? Ik zie geen wedstrijd.

Het enige dat ik benadruk is dat iedereen zijn eigen mening kan en mag hebben. Dat is prima. Maar naast al die duizenden eigen meninkjes is er ook nog zoiets als de werkelijkheid.

In dit geval kunnen we kijken naar onze kennis vanuit de natuurkunde en vanuit de biologie. En omdat die kennis niet persé volledig hoeft te zijn, kunnen we kijken naar wat we zien in de praktijk, en in experimenten.

Mijn idee is dat die kennis uit de natuurkunde en uit de biologie, samen met wat we in de praktijk om ons heen zien en wat we in experimenten ontdekken, bij elkaar belangrijker zijn dan een eigen meninkje. Oftewel: wees nederig en stem je mening af op de bestaande kennis en op de praktijk om ons heen. Dat lijkt me beter dan halsstarrig vasthouden aan je lievelingsmening, zelfs als die strijdig is met alle inzichten die we de afgelopen eeuwen hebben verworven en met de praktijk waarin we ons bevinden.

Dat is alles.

Groetjes,

Flo

----------


## Elisabeth9

Mooi verhaal Flogiston....inderdaad praten we langs elkaar heen en ik heb er een verdomde hekel als mensen hun mening willen "opdringen"! succes verder.... :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Flogiston

Daarom dring ik mijn mening niet op. Ik heb daar ook een enorme hekel aan.

Wel stel ik het op prijs als mensen open in gesprek gaan over hun en andermans ideeën, en als ze zich niet aangevallen voelen wanneer iemand een ander idee heeft dan zijzelf.

Flo

----------


## Elisabeth9

Ha die Flo....ik heb je stukje wederom gelezen....ik ben klaar met mensen die zeer nadrukkelijk aanwezig willen zijn! (met hun mening)  :Stick Out Tongue: 
vandaag veel zonneschijn....Heerlijk, daar koester ik mij in en niet meer in deze onzin!  :Embarrassment:  prettige dag Flo...Dagggggggggggg

----------


## Flogiston

Zo te zien is mijn boodschap niet overgekomen. Niet alleen dat, je hebt ook nog eens een totaal verkeerd beeld van mij.

Dat vind ik jammer. Aangezien ik er geen enkele invloed op kan uitoefenen, laat ik het hier maar bij.

Groetjes,

Flo

----------


## Elisabeth9

Beste Flo....wellicht bedoel je het goed maar het voelde niet fijn aan...toch wil ik je bedanken...."IK" geloof in de goedheid van de mens totdat het tegendeel is bewezen.... :Embarrassment:  wel of niet mee eens is niet belangrijk, ik probeer een ieder te respecteren, ook "ik" zal het niet altijd goed doen... :Stick Out Tongue:  tot slot...het wordt vandaag weer mooi weer dus ga ik vandaag nog wat schilderen aangezien mijn huisje nog niet helemaal klaar is en de dozen links en rechts nog wat zijn ingepakt na mijn verhuizing....gezellige dag en tot wederhoren....

Groeten van Elisa  :Cool:

----------


## Flogiston

Dat het bij jou niet fijn aanvoelt, vind ik jammer, maar ik heb er verder geen invloed op. Ik kan slechts mijn visie aanbieden en met je delen. Meer kan ik niet doen. Als dat bij jou vervelend overkomt, is er niets dat ik daaraan zou kunnen doen.

Prettige dagen verder,

Flo

----------


## Elisabeth9

hahahahaha die Flogiston.....wat verwoord je het allemaal keurig....je lijkt wel een leraar?  :Embarrassment:  doegieeeeeeee fijn weekend even eens.... :Wink:  Groetjes....

----------


## Flogiston

Ik begin (eindelijk?) te begrijpen wat jij een tijdje geleden bedoelde toen je het over een wedstrijd had. Volgens mij zie jij dit gedoe als een wedstrijd.

Wel, beste Elisabeth, je kunt gerust zijn: jij hebt alle wedstrijden gewonnen.

De ene wedstrijd ging over het contact zoeken. Ik zocht contact, jij weigerde. Ik probeerde een gesprek op gang te brengen, jij ontwijkt. Ik ga in op de dingen die jij zegt, jij babbelt leuk een eindje weg maar dan op zo'n manier dat je mijn woorden totaal, maar dan ook totaal, negeert.

Een gesprek is alleen mogelijk als beide partijen dat wensen. Ik zou graag in gesprek gaan, jij niet. Dat betekent dat jij die wedstrijd hebt gewonnen: er is geen gesprek tot stand gekomen. Ik vind dat jammer, jij vindt het fijn. Jij hebt gewonnen.

De andere wedstrijd gaat over wie het laatste woord heeft in deze, eh, hoe zal ik het noemen... discussie is het niet... twee monologen dan. Zo te zien vind jij het heel belangrijk dat jij het laatste woord hebt.

Wees gerust, ook die wedstrijd ga jij winnen. Dit is mijn laatste bijdrage aan deze draad. Ik geef mijn verlies toe, in beide wedstrijden, en ik feliciteer jou met jouw dubbele overwinning. Schrijf dus gerust de allerlaatste reactie.

Gefeliciteerd!

----------


## Elisabeth9

Flogiston "wij" begrijpen elkaar niet!!!! en het gaat niet om het laatste woord te hebben, dat slaat kant nog wal....je kunt rustig doorschrijven maar dan met een ander persoon.... :Smile:  je moet goed lezen het is "geen" wedstrijd schreef ik onlangs...wordt wakker beste man en ga een ander afzeiken! ik doe jou "Niet" de groeten.... :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

